# Suggest me the name of the good action movies??



## foxfish (5 Jun 2012)

Mission Impossible 3.....


----------



## clonitza (5 Jun 2012)

SPAM


----------



## sr20det (5 Jun 2012)

Debbie does Dallas


----------



## spyder (5 Jun 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> Debbie does Dallas



omg


----------



## darren636 (5 Jun 2012)

anything from the 80's with arnie,  bruce  willis,  mel  gibson  or  van  damme.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (5 Jun 2012)

Die Hard 1-3.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Jun 2012)

foxfish said:
			
		

> Mission Impossible 3.....



Comedy! Tom cruise is a tart. 

Kickboxer, AWOL, Bloodsport, Cyborg & Black eagle are all van damme films.

My mum used to let me watch them all when I was 10 ha.


----------



## Garuf (5 Jun 2012)

The raid. Non-stop insanity.


----------



## sr20det (6 Jun 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> The raid. Non-stop insanity.



The Raid - Redemption what a film, just immense. Watched it last night.

Ip man 1 and 2 one of my all time faves in martial arts.  Sifffuuuu.  

Just got back from watching Prometheus 3D, brill film for 3D, dissapointed by film personally.


----------



## darren636 (6 Jun 2012)

well the space jockey was always an enigma.... Not going to watch that film- will stick to alien and aliens. Great films.  ' a day in the core is like a day on the farm'


----------



## logi-cat (6 Jun 2012)

the departed


----------



## darren636 (6 Jun 2012)

ong  bak  ,  hard  boiled,  starship  troopers,  payback,  the  bourne  identity,  batman  begins...  agreed- the  ip  man  films  are  very  good.


----------



## sr20det (6 Jun 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> ong  bak  ,  hard  boiled,  starship  troopers,  payback,  the  bourne  identity,  batman  begins...  agreed- the  ip  man  films  are  very  good.



Ong Bak are good indeed, i loved his Warrior King, that was brill.


----------

